# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  xanax και αλκοόλ

## chrissy

Καλησπέρα σας,

Τελικά άρχισα εδώ και τρεις μέρες να παίρνω τα xanax που μου είχε γράψει ο παθολόγος, διότι του είχα πει ότι πάσχω από πολύ άγχος. Τα χάπια τα είχα δύο μήνες, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό πίνω, αυτό γίνεται πλέον σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες. 
Μερικές φορές με χαλάρωνε και δεν είχα τόσο άγχος, μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό δεν ήταν και τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα της κατανάλωσης αλκοόλ.
Πριν λίγες μέρες λοιπόν μου συναίβει κάτι που με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ, ήμουν και είμαι ακόμα ράκος. Οπότε άρχισα να πάιρνω το βράδυ, όπου αισθάνομαι χειρότερα και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ένα xanax. Παράλληλα όμως συνεχίζω να πίνω αρκετά.
Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο? Από την στεναχώρια μου προχτές, είχα πιει πολύ και σκεφτόμουν να πάρω ολο το κουτί να τελειώνω επιτέλους.
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, στη δουλειά πηγαίνω με το ζόρι και οι συνάδελφοι έχουν καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Πήγα μερικές φορές σε μία απλή ψυχολόγο, μου είπε κάποια πράγματα, μου έδωσε συμβουλές, αλλά αυτά δεν μου φτάνουν. Δεν αισθάνομαι δυνατή να αλλάξω από μόνη μου.

Βοήθειααα, είμαι πολύ απελπισμένη..

----------


## giota

Το ζαναχ είναι αγχωλιτικό απαγορεύεται να πίνεις αλκοολ.Καλύτερα υα ήταν να πας σε ειδικό να σου κάνει μια συστηματική θεραπεία ο παθολόγος δεν είναι για αυτά.Σταμάτα να πίνεις και αύριο αν είναι δυνατόν επισκέψου έναν γιατρό ειδικό όπως πάμε όλοι να πας και εσύ.Θα σε βοηθήσει με τη κατάλληλη θεραπεία να κόψεις αυτή την εξάρτηση

----------


## chrissy

Γιώτα μου, την πάτησα απλά πριν μερικές μέρες από την καλοσύνη μου και ότι δεν λέω όχι.
Σε σημείο που αισθάνομαι απαίσια. Με εκμεταλεύτηκαν. Δεν φτάνουν όλα τα προβλήματα και οι στεναχώριες και το άγχος, τώρα πλέον η αυτοπεποίθηση μου έχει πιάσει πάτο. Σε δύο μέρες γιορτάζω κιόλας και κανονίζει ο άντρας μου παρέα να βγούμε σε ένα πάρτι και νιώθω εντελώς χάλια. Δεν έχω κουράγιο να γιορτάσω, να κάνω τπτ.
Η εξάρτηση του αλκοόλ δεν είναι αυτή τη στιγμή που με τρομάζει τόσο, όσο ότι σκέφτηκα να δώσω ένα τέλος. Πήρα και μίλησα εκείνο το βράδυ με μία πολή καλή φίλη που μου δίνει κουράγιο, για να την ευχαριστήσω για όλα και από το ύφος που της μίλησα, κατάλαβε ότι ήθελα να κάνω κάτι και μου δώσε κάπω κουράγιο, αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα.
Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ένας ψυχίατρος, μήπως θα έπρεπε να περάσω λίγο καιρό σε κανένα ψυχιατρείο?

----------


## giota

Σίγουρα μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ψυχίατρος.Γιατί δεν πηγαίνεις τόσο καιρό.οσο καθυστερείς επιδεινώνεται η κατάσταση.Πάρε το απόφαση και ζήτα βοήθεια όλοι εμείς που πάμε σε γιατρό για να μας βοηθήσει πάμε

----------


## chrissy

Χτες το βράδυ είχα πάρει το xanax και από τη στεναχώρια μου είχα πιει και αρκετά. Αυτό που με έπιασε την νύχτα είναι απερίγραπτο. Το έπαθα μερικές φορές μόλις πήγε να με πιάσει ο ύπνος. Ενώ ήμουν σε φάση που ξυπνήσουσα, δεν μπορούσα να κουνηθώ καθόλου, όλο το σώμα μου ήταν παράλυτο, ούτε τα μάτια δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω, ούτε καν να μιλήσω. Σαν να ήμουν φυλακισμένη στο ίδιο μου το σώμα. Ήταν πολύ τρομακτική εμπειρία. Το έπαθα τουλάχιστον 4 - 5 φορές. Αφού προσπαθούσα να μείνω ξύπνια. 
Και ο ψυχίατρος όμως γράφει φάρμακα που σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι σαν φυτό, έτσι? Εγω είχα πέρυσι μια συνάδελφο η οποία πήγε σε ψυχίατρο, διότι εξ αιτίας ερωτικής απογοήτευσης, ήταν χάλια και με τα φάρμακα που έπαιρνε ήταν στον κόσμο της, σα χαμένη, την έπαιρνε ο ύπνος έβαζε τα κλάμματα. Αισθάνομαι ότι προς τα εκεί θα πάω και εγώ. Την έβλεπα και την λήπώμουν, σκεφτόμουν πως μπορεί να καταντήσει ένας άνθρωπος έτσι. Τώρα πλέον καταλαβαίνω..

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by chrissy_
> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Τελικά άρχισα εδώ και τρεις μέρες να παίρνω τα xanax που μου είχε γράψει ο παθολόγος, διότι του είχα πει ότι πάσχω από πολύ άγχος. Τα χάπια τα είχα δύο μήνες, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό πίνω, αυτό γίνεται πλέον σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες. 
> Μερικές φορές με χαλάρωνε και δεν είχα τόσο άγχος, μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό δεν ήταν και τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα της κατανάλωσης αλκοόλ.
> Πριν λίγες μέρες λοιπόν μου συναίβει κάτι που με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ, ήμουν και είμαι ακόμα ράκος. Οπότε άρχισα να πάιρνω το βράδυ, όπου αισθάνομαι χειρότερα και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ένα xanax. Παράλληλα όμως συνεχίζω να πίνω αρκετά.
> *Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο?* Από την στεναχώρια μου προχτές, είχα πιει πολύ και σκεφτόμουν να πάρω ολο το κουτί να τελειώνω επιτέλους.
> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, στη δουλειά πηγαίνω με το ζόρι και οι συνάδελφοι έχουν καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
> Πήγα μερικές φορές σε μία απλή ψυχολόγο, μου είπε κάποια πράγματα, μου έδωσε συμβουλές, αλλά αυτά δεν μου φτάνουν. Δεν αισθάνομαι δυνατή να αλλάξω από μόνη μου.
> ...




ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΗΝΟ!αυτοκτονια ειναι και στο εχουμε πει πολλες φρες

----------


## giota

chrissy εχεις u2u

----------


## ntini

Γενικοτερα παιδια,μακρια απο το αλκοολ...δημιουργει σοβαρες παρενεργεις οταν παιρνει καποιος τετοια χαπια αλλα και γενικοτερα....να προσεχετε.,Το αλκοολ δεν διωχνει κανενα αγχος,αντιθετως καθηστα μιζερια

----------


## zinovia

Το αλκοολ σε συνδιασμο με τα φορμακα- καθε ειδους ψυχοφαρμακα- δημιουργει φοβερες παρενεργειες με απροβλεπτες συνεπειες στο καθε οργανισμο.Μια φορα που ηπια λιγο παραπανω (δευτερο ποτο) παρελυσα και πιστεψα οτι θα πεθανω απο την αδυναμια της καρδιας μου.
chrissy, μην εισαι προκατειλημενη με τα φαρμακα.Και εγω ετσι πιστευα ομως η πραγματικοτητα με διεψευσε.Παιρνω φαρμακα εδω και αρκετο καιρο ,δεν το ξερει σχεδον κανενας , και δεν περναει κανενος απο το μυαλο οτι παιρνω ψυχοφαρμακα.Απευθυνσου σε καποιον ειδικο, θα σε βοηθησει να σταθεις στα ποδια σου και παλι, μην σε παρασυρουν οι κακες σκεψεις.

----------


## vincent

> _Originally posted by chrissy_
> Χτες το βράδυ είχα πάρει το xanax και από τη στεναχώρια μου είχα πιει και αρκετά. Αυτό που με έπιασε την νύχτα είναι απερίγραπτο. Το έπαθα μερικές φορές μόλις πήγε να με πιάσει ο ύπνος. Ενώ ήμουν σε φάση που ξυπνήσουσα, δεν μπορούσα να κουνηθώ καθόλου, όλο το σώμα μου ήταν παράλυτο, ούτε τα μάτια δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω, ούτε καν να μιλήσω. Σαν να ήμουν φυλακισμένη στο ίδιο μου το σώμα. Ήταν πολύ τρομακτική εμπειρία. Το έπαθα τουλάχιστον 4 - 5 φορές. Αφού προσπαθούσα να μείνω ξύπνια. 
> Και ο ψυχίατρος όμως γράφει φάρμακα που σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι σαν φυτό, έτσι? Εγω είχα πέρυσι μια συνάδελφο η οποία πήγε σε ψυχίατρο, διότι εξ αιτίας ερωτικής απογοήτευσης, ήταν χάλια και με τα φάρμακα που έπαιρνε ήταν στον κόσμο της, σα χαμένη, την έπαιρνε ο ύπνος έβαζε τα κλάμματα. Αισθάνομαι ότι προς τα εκεί θα πάω και εγώ. Την έβλεπα και την λήπώμουν, σκεφτόμουν πως μπορεί να καταντήσει ένας άνθρωπος έτσι. Τώρα πλέον καταλαβαίνω..


Για ψαξε στο google υπνικη παραλυση η καπως ετσι...το εχω παθει κι εγω.δεν ειναι τιποτα μην φοβασε

----------


## chrissy

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σας. θα μου πάρει καιρό να ξεπεράσω αυτό που μου συναίβει. Το βράδυ είμαι χάλια και πίνω. Τα χάπια δεν τα πήρα χτες. 
Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν τόσο αναίσθητοι άνρθωποι που εκμεταλεύονται με το χειρότερο τρόπο την καλοσύνη των αλλων. Δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω ποτέ σε κάποιον. Το ξέρω ότι ο συνδιασμός είναι επικίνδυνος, αλλά αυτό το διάστημα αισθάνομαι βαθύτατα πληγωμένη και εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν με ενδιέφερε τπτ..

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! CHRISSY ΜΟΥ, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΧΝΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ..ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ. ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ;

----------


## chrissy

Έχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο το τελευταίο διάστημα, τρεις φορές. Τις είπα και για το αλκοόλ, μου είπε να κάνω μία προσπάθεια να το μειώσω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έπινα μεν καθημερινά, αλλά από τότε που απογοητεύτηκα από κάτι πάρα πολύ πίνω σχεδόν όλη μέρα, εδώ και μερικές μέρες.
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι μεταξύ άλλων, από ότι μου είπε η ψυχολόγος, θέλω πάντα να ειμαι η καλή, δεν λέω όχι, θέλω να σκέφτομαι λογικά, αλλά δεν μπορώ εγώ να αλλάξω τους ανθρώπους. Πολλές φορές αισθάνομαι αδικη΄μένη και δεν μιλάω καν. Στο τέλος ζητάω και συγγνώμη και ας έχω δίκιο μόνο και μόνο για να μην θυμώσει κάποιος μαζί μου και πει ότι είμαι κακιά, ή όχι εντάξει. Έτσι τα καταπίνω όλα, μέχρι τώρα, όπου μου έχει τύχει λόγο αυτού του θέματος κάτι άσχημο, φταίω και εγώ βέβαια που είμαι ευκολόπιστη και δεν λέω όχι, αλλά τέτοια εκμετάλλευση, δεν την περίμενα. Για αυτό είμαι τόσο χάλια αυτές τις μέρες και το έχω ρίξει πολύ περισσότερο στο ποτό. Το χειρότερο δε, είναι όταν είμαι στεναχωρημένη μου κόβεται η όρεξη και άρχισα πάλι να καπνίζω. Δλδ όλη μέρα πίνω, καπνίζω και τρώω ελάχιστα.
Πολύ χάλια η κατάσταση.

----------


## giota

Εμ αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα των περισσοτέρων εδώ νομίζουν πως όλοι σκέφτονται σαν τους ίδιους.Και εγώ μια απο τα ίδια είμαι.Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω την τόση παλιανθρωπιά πόρωση αναισθησία.Αφού έλεγα στον άνδρα μου για τον αδελφό του βασικά τον αρχικλέφτη ότι αν δεν φοβόταν την φυλακή μπορούσε να μας σκοτώσει χωρίς τύψεις

----------


## chrissy

Άστα να πάνε, εδώ μου έχουν φάει αρκετά χρήματα τελευταία, επειδή ήθελα να βοηθήσω συνέχεια και επειδή μετά αντέδρασα μου έκοψαν την καλημέρα. Δλδ δεν ήμουν πλέον η καλή και αισθάνομαι και τύψεις και ζητάω και συγγνώμη, τρέχω και απο πίσω. Και άμα πω και όλη την ιστορία είμαι για πολλές μούντζες, μόνο η κολλητή μου την γνωρίζει. Για αυτό είμαι πολυυυ χάλια τις τελευταίες μέρες

----------


## giota

Δεν είσαι η μόνη έχεις ακούσει αυτό που λένε πας να πεις τον πόνο σου και ακούς χειρότερα;εδώ μας έκλεβαν φανερά εμάς θα μας απαλλάξουν λόγω βλακείας.Μην σκάς κοίτα να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου

----------


## Sofaki

Τα συμπτώματα αυτά που περιέγραψε η Κρίσυ τα εχω βιώσει και εγώ πριν με πιάσει η αγχώδης διαταραχή και χωρίς να εχω πιει μαλιστα. Για την ακρίβεια η μια φορά που θυμάμαι ήταν ενα βράδυ που ήμουν ξαπλωμένη ανασκελα και ειχα πάρει ενα mesulid γιατί πονούσε η κοιλιά μου. Πρεπει να το εχω ξαναζήσει ομως αλλες 2 φορές και μπορώ να πω οτι είναι πολύ τρομακτικό. Εμένα βασικά αυτό που με ενοχλούσε περισσότερο είναι οτι δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου ενω σκεφτόμουν οτι ήθελα να το κάνω δεν δινόταν η εντολή στον εγκέφαλο μάλλον. Το εχει πάθει κανεις άλλος? Ειναι επικίνδυνο? Για πολύ καιρό φοβόμουν να κοιμηθώ μηπως δεν ξυπνήσω και καμιά φορά το σκεφτομαι ακόμα.

----------


## ΕΜΜΥ

καλη μου απ ολα αυτα που διαβασα το μονο που με εκανε να δωσω μεγαλητερη σημασια ειναι οτι επαναλλαμβανες οτι θες να πιεις το κουτι ολο τα χαπια.....δηλ θες να κανεις κακο στον εαυτο σου......δηλ εχεις αυτοκαταστρωφηκες τασεις.......δηλ θελεις να αυτοκτονησεις......γλυκια μου πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ψυχιατρο να του πεις ολη την αληθεια πως αισθανεσε και το οτι εχεις τασεις αυτοκαταστροφης για να σε βοηθησει.παρε τηλ πες οτι ειναι αναγκη και κλεισε 1 συντομο ραντεβου αν δεν μπορεις να πας μονη πηγαινε με τον αντρα σου εφ οσον εχεις και πρεπει να ειναι διπλα σου αυτην την ωρα.ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ

----------

